# Fee to transport to show...Is it reasonable?



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Believe me, that is not all profit--the truck may only get a few miles per gallon of fuel, then there is the wear & tear on both the truck & trailer, insurance on the vehicles, and her time-6 hours of driving ,plus the time at the show. And being responsible for that many horses IS stressful! She also needs to eat & have some beverages, and she may have to have passengers in the truck? To help w/loading/unloading?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

$350 for 3 hours doesn't seem out of the ball park. That's about the same as my friend paid to have her horse shipped from Long Island to PA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I would assume it DOESN'T cover the price of the stall. The average fee for a professional hauler is on average $1.50-2 a mile. I've seen them as low as $1 (very very rarely: a friend of mine who lives a few miles away was heading home from a show and picked up a horse for me that was right on her route) and as high as $2.50. And that's with more horses in the trailer. $350 is definitely not a high amount. Cacowgirl is absolutely right, there are A LOT of expenses that go into hauling people's horses and those things she listed off aren't cheap.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I assume that is round trip and not a one way fee. If Round trip that is reasonable.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

It may seem high, but take into account the possibilities:

Truck $ 20 to 40k
Trailer $ 15 to 30k
Insurance $ 1,500.00 a year, maybe more?
Tire wear, truck and trailer wear and maintenance
5-6 MPG, Diesel $4.00 gallon
Driver $ 20 to 25.00 per hour, plus loading/unloading and waiting time
Cleaning Trailer after the Horses are back home

I probably forget some other expenses

.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If that is hauling your horse there and back then what you are being charged is reasonable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The stall fee is usually one of the things you pay for when you register for the show. You're paying the show people for the stall, not your hauler. The hauling is separate and unrelated. $350 for 6 hours of driving is a very good deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

